# Heavy chopper converted into a Hamokiri style slicing blade.



## Drayquan (May 27, 2020)

Hey guys, I thought I'd share a recent project here. I've done some large chip/tip repair work on blades (shown on my instagram) but this is the first major modification of this particular type that I've done for such a large heavy blade. Instead of posting everything here, I'll link the imgur page with the step by step progress journal (if it asks to install the app, just ignore, it views just fine on any browser).



(Does this site allow imigur links?.. Its been a while since i've been here, I'll edit this if its a problem)


----------

